# jemanden ganz toll lieben



## DuBist

Muy buenas tardes a todos y a todas.

Me gustaría que alguien fuera tan amable de traducirme al español estas dos frases que os pongo aquí abajo:

Ich wollte dir nur sagen dass ich dich ganz toll liebe auch wenn es nicht immer danach so ausschaut. Und das Du nicht nach Saarland zu kommen brauchst so lange Du mit deiner eigenen Arbeit so beschäftigt bist.

Con traductores online la verdad es que no consigo aclararme sobre lo que pone exactamente jajaja.

Gracias y feliz año nuevo a todos, felicidad ante todo para este año.

Saludos.


----------



## elroy

Significa más o menos:

_Sólo te quería decir que te quiero bastante aunque no parezca siempre así, y que no necesitas venir a Saarland siempre que estés tan ocupado/a con tu trabajo._


----------



## DuBist

Muchísimas gracias por tu atención elroy, de corazón.

Saludos.


----------



## muycuriosa

elroy said:


> Significa más o menos:
> 
> _Sólo te quería decir que te quiero bastante aunque no parezca siempre así, y que no necesitas venir a Saarland siempre que estés tan ocupado/a con tu trabajo._


 
De acuerdo con elroy.
Sólo en un punto entiendo estas frases de manera diferente: '... ganz toll liebe'.
Quizás 'bastante' tenga un significado diferente al que conozco, pero en alemán (un alemán coloquial, hablado) 'ganz toll' significa 'mucho', o aún mejor: 'muchísimo', y 'bastante' me parece demasiado débil.
(Y en estos contextos es muy importante si es un poco, bastante, mucho o muchísimo, me parece.)

Saludos.


----------



## elroy

Bueno, como no hablo ni el español ni el alemán como lengua materna, no puedo estar cien por cien seguro, pero que yo sepa "te quiero bastante", al menos en España, expresa un grado muy alto de cariño, y no me parece del todo que sea "demasiado débil".  A ver qué opinan los españoles.


----------



## Quelle

En español también existe una traducción casi literal: Te quiero con locura.


----------



## aguachirli

Hola elroy!

Si a mi alguien me dice *te quiero bastante* pienso que esa persona no me quiere lo suficiente (y, de hecho, me sentaría muy mal: para decirme eso, mejor no decir nada); "bastante es poco" en la combianción con te quiero. Y de hecho nunca, nunca, nunca he escuchado o leído "te quiero bastante", aunque sea gramaticalmente correcto.

Cualquier otro español te confirmará esto.

Un saludo!


----------



## elroy

Vale, aguachirli - entonces me equivoqué en la traducción.  Espero que DuBist se dé cuenta.

¡Gracias por la respuesta!


----------

